# Sun Worshippers



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

Hwy 281, just South of Alice TX


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow thanks ...


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Can anyone say Dove Hunt !!!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Cool Picture Limey!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Hmmm...

Looks like all the flowers are smiling for the camera!!

Why? Are they looking east or west?


----------



## triton (Mar 3, 2005)

Small world we live in,,,,my folks live down there and my mom brought some photos my dad took of the same flowers......those things were at least 5 feet tall......cool!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Ours always face east so we only see there backsides.


----------

